# Topics > Smart things >  Quitbit, smart lighter, Boston, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/@quitbit4365

facebook.com/Quitbit

twitter.com/Quitbit

linkedin.com/company/quitbit-co-

"Quitbit - The first smart lighter and app to track smoking" on Kickstarter

Co-founder and CEO - Amir Ata Ghofrani

Co-founder and CTO - Takuji (Kuji) Nakano

----------


## Airicist

Quitbit - the first lighter and app to track smoking 

 Published on May 13, 2014




> With the Quitbit smart lighter you can track your smoking, set custom reduction plans, limit when it lights, and build new behaviors. If you can measure it, you can manage it.
> 
> The Quitbit lighter tracks your smoking habits. The app helps you understand yourself and your habits to help you achieve your goals.

----------


## Airicist

Article "This Smart Lighter Will Help You Quit Smoking"

by Samantha Murphy Kelly
May 13, 2014




> A new Internet-connected lighter called Quitbit will light your cigarette, but wean you off a smoking habit too.

----------


## Airicist

Quitbit - The First Smart Lighter 

 Published on Oct 29, 2014




> Quitbit is a lighter that wirelessly tracks all your smoking. It has a built in display and is connected to an app where you can set custom plans to achieve your goals, learn from all your trends, and share your progress with a community!

----------

